# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  دانلود SQL server 2008

## iran2008

سلام
1- کسی میدونه لینک دانلود SQL server 2008 کجا گیر میاد؟
2- من این نسخه Microsoft_SQL_Server_2005_Enterprise_Edition رو دارم دانلود میکنم .
حال یه جایی نوشته بود که این نسخه رو ویندوز XP نمیاد. 
پس من کدوم نسخه رو نصب کنم ؟

مرسی.

----------


## بهنام بهمنی

http://www.microsoft.com/sqlserver/2...-software.aspx

----------

